
Global Warming: Fact or Fiction? Lecture by Willie Soon - vixen99
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-30CdS8xiyM
======
rapauli
Willie is a fossill fuel-ie

[https://www.desmogblog.com/willie-soon](https://www.desmogblog.com/willie-
soon)

